# Insekten und Pflanzen



## Hercules (22. September 2004)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die C5060 von Olympus angeschafft und bin dann auch gleich auf tour gegangen... 
Das sind jetzt meine ersten Photos die ich gemacht habe. Sie sind noch nicht perfekt, das mag sein, aber ich habe mir Mühe gegeben  ...


----------



## Hercules (22. September 2004)

2.


----------



## Hercules (22. September 2004)

3.


----------



## Hercules (22. September 2004)

4. Das war eine Hornisse ca. 4cm lang -- kann man auf dem Bild leider nicht erkennen... schade -- Die Schärfentiefe lässt vielleicht auch etwas zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## Hercules (22. September 2004)

5.


----------



## Hercules (22. September 2004)

6.  das wars vorerst, ich bitte um K R I T I K


----------



## Joh (22. September 2004)

Für denn Anfang gar nicht schlecht.
Bei den Insektenbildern solltest du allerdings auf die Schärfe achten.
Die ist nicht ganz auf den "Punkt". D.h. die Tierchen sollten die meiste
Schärfe abbekommen!


----------

